# 6gb ram?



## KommandeurMumm (13. August 2011)

Ich hab vorhin in einem anderen Thread gelesen dass 6GB RAM im System suboptimal sind.
Jetzt interessiert mich natürlich warum, da ich bei mir im System auch 6GB verbaut hab. (2x2GB und 2x1GB)
Die Riegel sind vom gleichen Hersteller (Kingston) laufen alle mit 1333MHz und haben die selben Timings.
Ursprünglich wollt ich ja 8GB verbauen, bin aber erst nach dem Einbau draufgekommen dass ich statt einem zweiten Paar 2GB Riegel ein Paar 1GB Riegel gekauft hab. Das hab ich im Geschäft nicht mitbekommen da beide die gleiche Verpackung haben und auch das selbe gekostet haben... dumm von mir, ich weiß.

Egal, auf jeden Fall würd ich jetzt gern wissen warum 6GB nicht optimal sind, da alles bei mir in Ordnung zu sein scheint. 

Restliches System:

MoBo: ASUS P7P55D-E
CPU: Intel i5 760
GraKa: Zotac GTX 560Ti Amp!
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM 1333MHz 6GB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

Ich denke mal das du dort was falsch gelesen hattest, wenn es der Thread ist den ich meine. Dort ging es um ein Triple Channel Kit, und das macht keinen Sinn. So wie du es jetzt hast ist es OK mit beiden Speicherkanälen mit 2 Riegeln. Hätte man das nicht am Preis gemerkt? Tausch den doch wieder um


----------



## DaMikexXxn (13. August 2011)

Dualchannel 2 4 8 16 GB    <--- AMD
Tripple channel 3 6 9 12 15 GB   <--- Intel


----------



## KommandeurMumm (13. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hätte man das nicht am Preis gemerkt? Tausch den doch wieder um



Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Wie oben schon erwähnt, haben die 2GB Riegel und die 1GB Riegel das gleiche gekostet. 
Ich hatte schon 4GB im System und wollte nochmal 4 dazukaufen. Bin heimgefahren, hab eingebaut, hochgefahren und mich gewundert warum mir nur 6GB angezeigt werden. Hab schon befürchtet einer der Riegel ist hinüber oder ein Slot defekt.
Dann hab ich auf der Packung nachgesehen und bin draufgekommen, dass ich 2 1GB Riegel bekommen hab. 
Leider stand das auch auf der Rechnung so drauf.
Man muss echt aufpassen wenn man in bestimmten Geschäften einkauft... die Verkäufer sind offenbar nicht fähig 2 und 2 zusammenzuzählen wenn man ihnen sagt man hätte gerne 2x 2GB RAM


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

Pisa ist überall, aber damit kann man auch leben


----------



## cuthbert (15. August 2011)

KommandeurMumm schrieb:


> Leider stand das auch auf der Rechnung so drauf.
> Man muss echt aufpassen wenn man in bestimmten Geschäften einkauft... die Verkäufer sind offenbar nicht fähig 2 und 2 zusammenzuzählen wenn man ihnen sagt man hätte gerne 2x 2GB RAM


 Die Geschäft sind meist aber kulant und tauschen das dann noch um, wenn du es frühzeitig wieder hin bringst. Beim nächsten mal genau nach schauen, was du dir kaufst .


----------



## KommandeurMumm (16. August 2011)

Werd ich tun, ich hab meine Lektion gelernt


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. August 2011)

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, unterstützt aktuell nur der 1366er-Chipsatz von Intel Tripel-Channel-RAM. Das bezieht sich auf 3 Module, die parallel angesprochen werden (dann ergeben 3 Module a 2/4 GB einen Sinn). Bei Dual-Channel lohnen sich dementsprechend nur Dual-Kits. (Intel 1055 und die AMD-Chipsätze).
MfG


----------

